# Iran test-fires advanced missile



## Colin1 (Dec 16, 2009)

You've got to hand it to the little guy, he certainly knows how to kick up a sh*t-storm...

BBC News - Iran test-fires advanced missile


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

That boy just scares the hell out of me.


----------

